# Who is Flipper?



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been on several forums and this guys name keeps popping up.It sounds to me like he is an ass because of the remarks people have made about him.Is he one of those that thinks he owns whatever pier he is on?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i dont know if ur being serious or not but when they say flipper showed up they mean a dolphin as in referring to the movie flipper. because we call mahi mahi a dolphin and so we dont mix them up we call a dolphin flipper.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Now I feel like the ass.I was serious because people keep making remarks like"Everbodys friend Flipper showed up at noon and everyone left the pier".I was ready to beat the hell out of the guy:dohThanks Jace.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bullmaster (6/6/2008)*Now I feel like the ass.I was serious because people keep making remarks like"Everbodys friend Flipper showed up at noon and everyone left the pier".I was ready to beat the hell out of the guy:dohThanks Jace.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Good one Tuna!The only dolphin or doradowe see are about 50 miles out.They were making this sound like it was a person man.:doh


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

That's some funny stuff! You are welcome to still come out and whoop his ass.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's funny...

There actually IS a guy in town known as "Flipper"...and he might in fact clear the pier as well, but I can't say for sure...:letsdrink


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

after ur first time on the pier u usually figure out who flipper is really quick


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

they call him Flipper Flipper....... faster than lightning.............................


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bullmaster (6/6/2008)*I have been on several forums and this guys name keeps popping up.It sounds to me like he is an ass because of the remarks people have made about him.Is he one of those that thinks he owns whatever pier he is on?


oke :doh That's a good laugh, not at ya but with ya now that you know!!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> Is he one of those that thinks he owns whatever pier he is on?






no he does own which ever pier he is under


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*WOW*


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *vicious circle (6/6/2008)*That's some funny stuff! You are welcome to still come out and whoop his ass.


LOL..yeah..."kick his ass flipper" oke


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Evensplit (6/6/2008)*Now that's funny...
> 
> There actually IS a guy in town known as "Flipper"...and he might in fact clear the pier as well, but I can't say for sure...:letsdrink


Jim, Flipper is everywhere~!!!! I wonder how he'll figure out how to break the forum!?


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

yeaa i know a guy named flipper...he is a badass he does whatever the hell he wants... and you better be watching him or he will steal your bait right behind your back if your not carefull... haaha


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

he will even eat your kings in half:banghead:banghead


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I met Flipper and all I got was this fish head...


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell I am looking forward to meeting fipper now if he does that to your bait.


----------

